# Maxima 1991 Transmission repair ?



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

I am in need to get my 5 speed 1991 transmission replaced. It sounds like an old chvy truck tranny, I beleive that the input bearings are bad, probably the previos owner got a seal leak and drove it drive for awhile. ANyway, here is my question. 
1) Junk Yard 1991 5 speed is semi rare near Portland Or. cost ~500$.
2) Rebuild at a reputable shop tranny delivered to them cost ~1100$. with the assumption that gears and shafts are still OK.

Is it worth while to spend over twice as much for the work to get mine broken apart and fixed good, or is a used 1991 tranny that is smooth at the input shaft relatively bullet proof? 

Oh great Maxima gods please speak to me 

Thanks 
terryg


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you've got the skillz to pull the tranny out yourself, you can replace the input shaft bearings and input shaft seal.

here's the whole thing basically step by step...
http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/tranny/

took me about 6 hours start to finish, from jacking up the car to driving it away complete.


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> If you've got the skillz to pull the tranny out yourself, you can replace the input shaft bearings and input shaft seal.
> 
> here's the whole thing basically step by step...
> http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/tranny/
> ...


=======================================================

So, I looked at the pictures. But, I would be very concerned that was not the complete problem a transmission shop was only mentioning that was one of the problems. I would also be scared that I would have diffuclties putting it back together. ALso, I have some real knee problems, so I would rather pay my buddy to R&R the tranny, vs trying to do a front wheel drive tranny myself. 
So, you now think it would be better to junk yard at ~1/2 the cost of rebuild? Is it worth it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

as long as the transmission shifts properly/smoothly, and the only problems you have with it are the noises it makes, then I'm about 90% sure it's just the input shaft bearings. they're a very common problem on these transmissions and the parts are about $120 for input and mainshaft bearings. The first time I had my transmission rebuilt, the shop charged me $850 for it and told me the bearings cost about $750 for the set, and they rebuilt the thing for $100 labor..
4 years later, the thing went bad again so I rebuilt it myself... ordered the input and mainshaft bearings and the input shaft seal from the dealer and paid about $130 for all the parts, after shipping and tax.

the rebuild was simple. download the service manual for the car and the rebuild instructions are shown step by step in how to pull the case apart and put it back together. follow the book by the letter and anyone can do this.



If you buy a junkyard transmission, the problem you're going to run into is you're pulling out your 15 year old transmission to pay $500 for ANOTHER 15 year old transmission that likely has similar problems...

so I don't recommend just swapping in a used transmission.. you may wind up doing it twice, including the rebuild. 

that's the gamble you make when you go with used parts. If it were me, I'd pay your friend to help you remove the tranny and rebuild it yourselves.


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

The downloadable PDF repair manual is for a 1994, WIll that work for a 1991 5 speed? Just wondering and I will ask my buddy. I bet he will not want to do it. We will see 

terryg


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yo man, you can have my 5 speed tranny for 200 plus shipping let me [email protected] The manual for the 94 might work but the 92-94 SE's have LSD and are different in a few ways. You should probably stick to an 89-91 manual if you can find one, check the sticky in this forum for it, but the rebuild would be your best bet if you have the money.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The only real difference is the LSD in them..
the rest of the tranny is almost identical. will be close enough for you to pull it apart and put back together.


----------

